# Opportunity Costs and Why You Should (almost) Always Hire a Professional Web-Designer



## Tamgerine (Jun 23, 2014)

I wrote this recently to try and get people to think about time as a limited resource and to better spend it on things that bring you more value. 



> I constantly see on forums and Facebook groups:
> 
> 
> Im a professional _____ and I need a website! How do I design my own?
> ...



View attachment 77722

And a link to the original article if you would like to subscribe to my blog: Tammy Hineline Photography


----------



## CuriosityHouse (Jun 29, 2014)

Opportunity Cost in Econ 101 absolutely changed my life.  It rules my life and my decisions now.  It can be applied to absolutely any decision you might need to make in life.  Not just a time is money aspect.  Everything.


----------

